# I love poppers



## noboat (Oct 24, 2006)

Caught my first fish on a popper today, It was a big bream that released it's self at the side of the yak. I then caught another at 21cm and also a Moses perch.
I was not out for long and for this reason I can't wait to put in a few good hours next time.
I just love seeing the water boil a few times and then embeding them trebbles.
Thanks to all the guys on here for introducing me to top water fishing.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I agree

The other night at hinze was my first popper fishing experience and I am out to do it again tomorrow morning. I just wish I could have seen in the dark the other night, although there was no big surface splash.

Counting down the hours.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

All good fun eh? Goodluck tomorrow Wayne.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I have never used poppers/surface lures - but I would like to try it. What lure should I get for bream and so forth?


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Dean

I think the guys have been getting bream on river2sea bubblepop 35's and also a smith towodi(spelling?)


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Top effort noboat well done.

Spoke to a mate of mine this morning, used poppers for the first time over Chrissy and scored 32 Bass on his first outing. Fishing some river around Evans Head :evil: Bastard :lol:

All fish released 

 fishing Russ


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I've only done it twice but also love it!

Dean - I've been using the river2sea bubble pop 35's and have taken good whiting, bream, chopper tailor and hooked (but lost) a mega flattie, so it seems that they work on most species.

these lures are reasonably cheap and are good fun to use on light gear in shallow water


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Only 3 more days to popper time - can't wait


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Yes, the BubblePop 35 is a good start. Advise upgrading the trebles though


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSo/dPoAACdfgAASUeeIAgAg1Ao/7/+wMADGqGqeIINMmk0MnogGh6mgw0Mhpk0AxDTTRoaMGpiKep7RT1PRAaGmgB6nqCAwsQZePR7QPUtOgvXmv3hVROwbtsfroSnaVVpm5lLa2v86JlYVjkQOPDupZDjlI0u5MWoaxLUpzUHmq6FICyJdZIxVhbVkVAXqZtanx+ERXSd0zgLxBUaFKKCl+e+EpXfYMtbEPaRCtlYQyHxEtfRNgp+RF9WL6vA6R3tSAiEZlWdBc403GcsNBPlKQUE+sGh7mFvMA6e3WFtGBTaA84ZxP85pUs/i7kinChIFR+6fQA==


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks Leigh - Tuross is on my list for a day trip as well as sussing out Depot and Cullendulla creek - also going through early mid-life crisis and bought myself a surfboard so I have heaps of new stuff to do


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

roger that Leigh - purchased a 9' 4"


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Sounds like the fitness regime is doing wonders Richard


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

sure has Dave - haven't felt this good since before I was married :twisted: - sorry No-boat for hijacking the thread


----------



## abercornmick (Oct 10, 2006)

Can these be used on any water or are they specialised for shallow water? :?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Mick, they can be used anywhere you expect fish to be close to the surface. While that often means shallow water, it doesn't always


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Have an article in Fishing World Magazine about poppering specifically for whiting, that described most success with cup faced poppers (ie not the Smith towadi or the Tiemco pencil) probably due to the "bloop" sound. Also they found 45mm R2S Bubble Pop, or 50mm Sure Catch poppers worked better than the 35mm R2S, which they speculated again may have been due to more pronounced "bloop" with larger cup face. Finally, hook-up rates were best in water about 2m deep compared to shallower water, which they felt may have been due to better angle of attack by the whiting.

*Note - just passing the info along - haven't experienced this myself yet, though keen to try.

AK


----------

